# Social Media Revolution!



## stubrad1982 (Sep 21, 2008)

Great vid on social media statisitcs!

Check out this video!


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

i've seen this before but it's a good video nonetheless, thanks for sharing


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

by the way i just checked out your twitter(was already following you), not sure if you're aware but your fonts the same colour as your background, so can't read your tweets!


----------



## stubrad1982 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up.

Bin playing up ever since it went down!


----------



## inkimprintscom (Aug 15, 2009)

I just started using twitter on my website and was wondering what is the best way to attract followers? that are not just meaningless followers but credible to possibly make conversions on your website etc..


----------



## tonygraystone (May 1, 2008)

> I just started using twitter on my website and was wondering what is the best way to attract followers? that are not just meaningless followers but credible to possibly make conversions on your website etc..


Target following, simply follow people who may be intrested in your service. Find these people by looking through your opositions followers, or search topics related to your service and find people with common intrests.

Most will at least look at your profile and theyll follow if they like.


----------



## stubrad1982 (Sep 21, 2008)

Cuppa-T, raised one good way.

Listen, there's no blueprint for how it should be done. It's mostly trial and error. It's different for every single person. But there are a few things i've learned along the way that may help.

1. Never try to sell *EVER! *People are on these types of website to socialize. They are not there to be pitched at. Now i'm not saying you can't soft sell or let people know of new products, course you can in moderation. But the no.1 reason people are there is to socialize.

2. People buy from people! Build relationships. By using social media you get a chance to show off your personality. Be yourself. On your website (it's like being at work) by all means hard sell, promote your goods. But on your social media (it's llike being out of work, letting your hair down) by socializing and talking about things that interest you (in my opinion). Over time people get to know *YOU *and if they like who *YOU *are, they will be more inclined to follow you, visit your site and buy your goods.

3. Credibility. Try to help people. If you find interesting articles that may help your visitors in some way tweet about them, put a link up. The more you help others, the more credibility you will build up in the long run. Then people are more inclined to listen to what you have to say and act on your recommendations. Take *Rodney *for example, the administrator of this website. If i recommend a new heat press, will anybody listen to me (maybe a couple). Now if Rodney recommended the same heat press, people will be falling over themselves to go take a look. All because he has credibility, from running the greatest forum in the universe.

4. Persistance. Fresh content is a big one. Your have to keep updating regularly, to keep people coming back. Now i have the most pathetic followers list ever, on twitter, you know what i don't care. So people don't want to follow me and that's fine, but they visit my twitter page none the less and from my twitter page they visit my website or blog. Cos my traffic reports say so. I always see a nice spike in traffic to my website or blog when i tweet about a useful article i just found, that people may be interested in.

Hope this helps, GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------

